# Hısım vs. akraba



## Nickle Sydney

İyi akşamlar, arkadaşlarım.

My Turkish textbook gives me two different words to say "a relative", namely "arkaba" and "hısım". I'd like to know if there's any difference between the two.
Let me put them in a sentence:

- (Benim) yakın akrabalarım Almanya'da yaşıyor(lar) ama uzak hısımlarım şimdi Rusya'da çalışyor(lar).

Is it OK? 

Şimdiden teşekkürler!


----------



## rukn

Hısım: Evlilik yoluyla birbirine bağlı olan kimseler

Akraba: Kan bağıyla birbirine bağlı olan kimseler


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Thank you. If I understand you correctly: 
1) benim karım akrabam değildir ama hısımdır.
2) benim annem hısımım değildir ama akrabamdır.
Am I right?


----------



## Rallino

Hısmım*

Senin karın senin ne akraban ne de hısmın. O senin çekirdek ailen.

Anne-baba ve eşlerden akraba ya da hısım diye bahsedilmez.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Maalesef, bu çok zor. I'm so sorry to ask you this but would you mind translating the second sentence into English? I'm having a hard time figuring out what it means as I've not covered some grammar topics in Turkish.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## rukn

“Akraba” is relative; “hısım” is in-law. The second sentence above says, thus, that (like in English) you can’t apply these terms to your parents or your spouse.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Now I see how it works. Thank you.

Sağ ol!


----------



## Cahittinsan

Hısım= in law. 
Akraba= relative.


----------

